# Question on Quick Cure Ich doses



## squidward (Feb 15, 2009)

Well, we got the Ich  This is whats been going on and what i've done so far....
I have a 36 G with:
2 pictus catfish - they both got ick
1 velvet swordtail - has ick
3 - tetras
4 - fruit tetras
1 - neon blue dwarf gourami
3 - tiger barbs

We just noticed the ick last night, so i raised the temp to 80F from 78F and added the salt, plus today i did a 20% water change and added some Quick Cure at half dose. I'm hoping the pictus will survive since these are my sons favorite fish. 
Should i be doing the salt and quick cure together, i've read the pictus are sensitive to both?

And my main question is, do i dose with the quick cure everyday or how often?

Thanks! Much appreciated.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

I have not used salt method so cannot speak to that but were it me, I would use the quick cure at half dose daily as per instructions on the bottle.Tetras are sensitive which is reason for half dose. After three consecutive days of adding Quick cure, I perform 25 percent water change and begin dosing for another three consecutive days and so on for twelve days. This method has worked for me. I also leave the lights off and add a airstone during treatment. Be sure and remove the carbon and throw it away. When treatment is over, put NEW carbon if carbon is used back in the filter. At half dose with Quick cure I have not witnessed negative reaction from cory cats or plecos. Not sure about Pictus. I would not mix salt treatment and quick cure.


----------



## squidward (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks! I think thats what i'll do and nix the salt. Hopefully it has not done them any damaged.


----------

